# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Murcia construye 17 campos de golf en plena sequía

## NoRegistrado

> Un informe del Centro Regional del Agua (Crea), dependiente de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha. y elaborado a petición de la Consejería de Ordenación del Territorio demuestra, con datos oficiales del Boletín Oficial de la Región de Murcia, que en los últimos cuatro años y coincidiendo con una de las sequías más duras que ha sufrido el país, se han creado una veintena de nuevos campos de golf, para cuyo riego ha sido necesario gastar entre 17 y 25 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, lo que consume una ciudad como Albacete durante dos años. 
> 
> Unas instalaciones que se han levantado a la vez que se demandaban nuevos trasvases para riegos de socorro para el campo murciano del Trasvase Tajo-Segura.
> 
>  Desde Murcia se ha reaccionado, como es habitual, con descalificaciones hacia el trabajo de la Universidad regional, pero los autores del documento reclamaban ayer datos que contradigan lo aportado por su informe, y no palabras.
> 
>  Las conclusiones del documento, adelantadas ya por el Gobierno regional, fueron expuestas ayer en el Campus de Albacete por el director del Crea, José María Tarjuelo y Fernando Ortega, ex director general del Agua y coordinador del trabajo.
> 
>  El encargo que tenían los investigadores, explicaba ayer Ortega era ver cómo habían evolucionado los campos de golf dentro del ámbito de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, una de las cuencas más castigadas por la sequía en los últimos años, y cuyo plan hidrológico, igual que el del resto de demarcaciones, se encuentra en estos momentos en revisión para determinar los usos prioritarios del agua de la cuenca.
> ...


http://albacete.portaldetuciudad.com...7_76741_8.html

No es necesario hacer ningún comentario extra.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (15-jun-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Desde luego, los comentarios sobran como dice Miguel. Aunque me gustaría poder constatar la veracidad del informe con datos reales y la opinion de la "parte contraria" que es lo que enriquece el debate. Gracias por colgar la información.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No hace falta buscar "datos reales" porque éstos son reales.
Pero bueno, encantado que busques la opinión de la parte que hace esa aberración y a ver como se justifica. 
Los debates son muy enriquecedores. A mí me gustan.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Desde luego, los comentarios sobran como dice Miguel. Aunque me gustaría poder constatar la veracidad del informe con datos reales y la opinion de la "parte contraria" que es lo que enriquece el debate. Gracias por colgar la información.


Sobretodo cuando la "noticia" tiene 4 años de antigüedad o más.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo no he dicho que la noticia esté recién sacada del horno...Aunque le dije a un amigo que me apostaba una cena en el Convento de San Francisco en Pastrana a que tú me lo ibas a recordar.
Hace un rato que mi amigo me ha llamado para decirme que en qué fecha quedamos para pagarme la apuesta.
Gracias, me encanta el Convento de San Francisco. Y si es gratis, me encanta mucho más. 

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

> Yo no he dicho que la noticia esté recién sacada del horno...Aunque le dije a un amigo que me apostaba una cena en el Convento de San Francisco en Pastrana a que tú me lo ibas a recordar.
> Hace un rato que mi amigo me ha llamado para decirme que en qué fecha quedamos para pagarme la apuesta.
> Gracias, me encanta el Convento de San Francisco. Y si es gratis, me encanta mucho más. 
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel


Con esta respuesta hasta los más escépticos se habrán dado cuenta, espero, de tu verdadero interés, montar lío.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Con esta respuesta hasta los más escépticos se habrán dado cuenta, espero, de tu verdadero interés, montar lío.


El lio el que estas montando tu desde hace mas de un año...
Esta segunda respuesta me ha hecho ganar laa copas despues de la comida en el convento de San Francisco. Mi iamigo ya no quiere apostar mas, tus respuestas son previsibles...
 Chao.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> El lio el que estas montando tu desde hace mas de un año...
> Esta segunda respuesta me ha hecho ganar laa copas despues de la comida en el convento de San Francisco. Mi iamigo ya no quiere apostar mas, tus respuestas son previsibles...
>  Chao.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Tu amigo, si es que existe o es otro invento, debe ser un alma cándida. 
Mira chaval, lo tuyo es típico del incendiario sibilino. A parte de tener odio visceral a todo lo murciano. Hasta el punto de poner al menos dos mensajes de noticias de años atrás para encender el foro otra vez.
No te preocupes, chaval, el foro ya es tuyo. Mira cómo van desapareciendo personas y cómo van modificandose la línea primigenia del mismo. Al mismo tiempo mira quienes escriben y cuantos miembros activos quedan.
Disfrútalo, llénalo de tus soflamas y aparta a los que opinen distinto.
De paso que te hagan moderador, mejor aún, administrador. 
Hala disfruta de tu comida, de tus copas y de tu foro.
Hasta nunca.

----------


## sergi1907

Con apuestas o sin ellas no encuentro sentido a poner noticias antiguas.
A lo único que conducen es al enfrentamiento, pero ya hace tiempo que es lo único que se busca en el foro.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Eso lo decís vosotros, no yo.

En cuanto a que falta gente, es cierto, falta gente muy válida que se han aburrido, como Rufo, Salut (gran pérdida) jgsa55, más recientemente Azakán, y al menos otros 10 que poco a poco han ido desapareciendo, cuyas aportaciones eran valiosísimas y que yo no he llegado a tiempo para compartir con la mayoría de ellos. Pero curiosamente ellos estaban más cerca de mis tesis.

 Si la gente participa o deja de participar es su problema, personal e intransferible. Aquí a nadie ponen una pistola en el pecho ni para que participe ni para que no. Hay otras causas, no eches las culpas al empedrado.

 El moderador tiene razón el la parte que dice que se buscan líos, sólo hay que leer el mensaje 8, típico, previsible y ya conocido.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

El 80% de los foreros activos durante el último año han desaparecido, favorables o contrarios al trasvase, y eso no es bueno.
Antes este era un foro referencia en el tema del agua, en el que se encontraban datos y fotos relativos a los embalses, hay que recordar que esta era la principal función cuando se creó. Ahora tan sólo se habla de trasvases y de atacar a todo aquel que no comulga con las ideas de atacar levantinos.
Puedo citar una frase de un familiar, ya que la mayor parte de mi familia es de Guadalajara, "si sólo somos capazes de defender el trasvase atacando a sus defensores, no nos merecemos nada. La tierra hay que defenderla primero en la tierra, y aquí nos importa bien poco"
El mensaje 8 es un no registrado cuya IP no coincide con ningún registrado. Ya hemos hablado muchas veces de los riesgos de dejar escribir sin necesidad de registrarse.

Saludos

----------


## suer

Yo no he sido un forero muy activo. A pesar de los años que llevo registrado no he sido un gran participante, pero sí un gran seguidor. Prácticamente no pasaba día que no echase una ojeada al foro para ver las novedades y las aportaciones de otros foreros. Era testigo de los debates que se iban creando, algunos me los miraba com más atención que otros, yo personalmente no soy partidario de los trasvases tal como se plantean actualmente en este país, pero no he entrado para discutir este punto, cada cual aporta los datos que cree necesario y cada uno es libre de creerse lo que quiera.

Estoy de acuerdo con Sergi en que parece que últimamente esto es un monotema con el que se han atacado visceralmente unos y otros. Las palabras son llanas y cada uno las interpreta a su manera y es muy fácil estallar y sentirse ofendido u querer ofender, como dice mi madre muchas veces "hay que ver que poca correa tenemos". Encuentro a faltar a muchos foreros y sus opiniones, estuviese yo de acuerdo con ellas o no, sus aportaciones, su todo que enriquecía este foro.

Por si alguno no lo sabe, este foro y esta web ha sido consultada por más de un estudiante en sus trabajos. Este dato es cierto al 100.

Encuentro a faltar muchas aportaciones y opiniones de foreros que últimamente han desaparecido, opiniones con las que podia estar de acuerdo o no, prácticamente se ha convertido en un monotema (en ningún caso quiero insinuar que no se deba tratar aquí este tema) y ha habido descalificaciones y malas maneras en general. Las palabras son llanas y sin unos canales adecuados de comunicación, cada uno las puede interpretar o malinterpretar a su manera.

Quizás debamos, todos, hacer una reflexión sobre que queremos de este foro, porque a día de hoy, la verdad, es que este foro está muy tocado... El respeto que a veces tanto exigimos empieza por el respeto hacia el que tenemos a nuestro lado, en la calle, en el trabajo o en el foro... y señores o señoras, un poco de aguante, que a la mínima saltamos. Como dice mi madre muchas veces "qué poca correa tenemos"...

Espero que el buen ambiente vuelva al foro, la participación de tantos foreros como ha habido, yo personalmente creo que tendría que partidipar un poco más. Hablar más de los temas propios de nuestro foro y menos enfrentamientos personales.

Bueno reflexionemos un poco y un saludo a todos, en especial a Sergi por la calma mantenida en estos momentos, cualquier día nos vemos por Vila-seca, llevo trabajando allí veintitantos años.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No sé si habrá desaparecido el 80, el 70 o el 90%.
 Y parece que me echas a mí la culpa. Los que no participan que participen. Y Salut, jgsa, Rufo, Azakán, etc... ¿Es por lo mismo que tú parece que afirmas?
 De la vertiente cantábrica y la parte atlántica de Galicia, salvo pons minei, jlois que hablan de Belesar con un extraordinario trabajo que me encanta, no hay foreros que pongan nada, o muy poco. Del Ebro, muy poco también. Del Júcar apenas nada. De los embalses del Guadalquivir, de sus afluentes, poca cosa salvo el magnífico trabajo de Ben-Amar y algún otro compañero que colabora en el seguimiento y que sigo también. El Guadiana en general está muy bien tratado con varios foreros, desde el nacimiento hasta Portugal, y lo sigo con ganas.

 Si de verdad crees que el motivo que tú dices de la baja participación, pues creo que no. En los foros la gente entra, sale, está una temporada, unos años, unos meses y se va. A todos le pasará. Corresponderá a quien sea motivar, animar, etc... Más bien creo que ese es el motivo.
Yo, las informaciones que tengo de gente que no está, que se han ido, y que poco a poco voy conociendo porque estoy comenzando a entrar en las redes sociales y se me presentan, van más bien en sentido contrario a lo que tú opinas, pero que muy al contrario. Pero cada uno es libre de pensar y actuar como crea, por supuesto.
 El mensaje 8, es de la persona de siempre, el que siempre aparece diciendo lo mismo. ¿Quién es? no me importa, pero siempre dice lo mismo, atacando e intentado montar el enfrentamiento, que por eso es predecible. Pero eso no te importa, sólo lo que hacemos otros.

 En fin, como dije antes, alguien dijo que en el foro hay unos 14.000 y pico registrados, no lo sé. A ver si ahora tengo la culpa yo de que sólo participen un puñado.
Ahora se habla mucho del Tajo porque hay noticias casi todos los días, porque las redes sociales se están moviendo. En otras zonas no ocurre lo mismo, es normal.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

Sí, yo veo que tambien han desaparecido un montón de usuarios, registrados o no, que estaban en contra del trasvase. Y alguno que yo seguía como el que ponía a diario los caudales en Aranjuez, que se marchó tras ser increpado por un moderador. Precisamente mi opinión es que la actitud de los moderadores, siempre poniendo como atacantes a los contrarios al trasvase tiene mucho que ver. Aquí mismo lo vemos, hay alguien defensor del trasvase, y que yo estoy convencido que es el moderador murciano, que ataca sistemáticamente y de una forma de lo más agresiva a contrarios del trasvase, pero no, el moderador que aquí escribe  dice textualmente: 
"Ahora tan sólo se habla de trasvases y de atacar a todo aquel que no comulga con las ideas de atacar levantinos". 
Pues vale.

De todas formas, me gustaría ver cuantos mensajes de interés se escriben ahora de menos, veo que el hilo de Acuifero 23 sigue activo, y a mí que no se escriba en hilos como el de la Formula 1, o hilos de los viajes particulares de algún forero desde que nació, pues me importan poco.

----------


## No Registrado

> "si sólo somos capazes de defender el trasvase atacando a sus defensores, no nos merecemos nada. La tierra hay que defenderla primero en la tierra, y aquí nos importa bien poco"


Eso es verdad, a la gran mayoría de los castellanos manchegos les importa muy poco su agua y su tierra, pero precisamente los que estamos aquí somos la excepción, defendemos nuestra tierra y sus ríos aquí y manifestandonos cuando podemos y desde luego usando nuestro voto para opciones que sí les importe su tierra. Yo no sé muy  bien que quiere decir eso de defender la tierra en la tierra, realmente no sé qué más puedo hacer si no es tratando de contrarestar las mentiras permanentes que se dicen del trasvase en Internet, que nos deja sin agua... realmente esa frase no quiere decir nada.

----------

